# If you didn't already know



## Hulksmash (Apr 25, 2003)

Drifting seems to be gaining some popularity. There will be an event in Arizona soon. 

http://www.azdriftday.com/index.html


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

cool


----------

